# system doesn't detect mouse [ broken AUX IRQ delivery test ]

## digitall2000

the mouse works from the liveCD

i posted in desktop env because i thought it was an X problem

but i am not getting any response from 'cat'ing my /dev/input

take a look here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3930342.html#3930342

thanks for any and all help

lance

i used genkernel could i have missed something in the kernel config?

if so where should i look?

and where can i look at the log of the boot sequence?

in dmesg on another box it says

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq12

this box says only.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq1

any ideas what could be wrong?Last edited by digitall2000 on Tue Apr 10, 2007 6:33 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## amar_

Do you have input_devices_mouse in your make.conf ?

----------

## bunder

2 questions:

what kind of mouse?  name and type of interface would help.

can we see a full dmesg?

thanks

----------

## digitall2000

amar_

i don't know i need to look into that now

bunder

i have tried 2 different generic wheel mice

both where recognized by the liveCD

and work on different boxes

dmesg

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #1 SMP Mon Feb 19 08:07:28 PST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000177f0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000177f0000 - 00000000177f3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000177f3000 - 0000000017800000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

375MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 96240) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->    96240

  HighMem     96240 ->    96240

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->    96240

On node 0 totalpages: 96240

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 719 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 91425 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.1 present.

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 17800000:e87f0000)

Detected 500.037 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 95489

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (012fa000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c045f000 soft=c0457000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sat Oct 7 10:52:29 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 374768k/384960k available (2550k kernel code, 9600k reserved, 607k data, 220k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff54000 - 0xfffff000   ( 684 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xd8000000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 631 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xd77f0000   ( 375 MB)

      .init : 0xc041b000 - 0xc0452000   ( 220 kB)

      .data : 0xc037d975 - 0xc04158d4   ( 607 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc037d975   (2550 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1001.28 BogoMIPS (lpj=5006432)

Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

SELinux:  Initializing.

SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 008021bf 808029bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 32K (32 bytes/line), D cache 32K (32 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 008021bf 808029bf 00000000 00000002 00000000 00000000 00000000

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

CPU0: AMD-K6(tm) 3D processor stepping 0c

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2352k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb4c0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:00.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Using IRQ router SIS [1039/0008] at 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: e4800000-e48fffff

  PREFETCH window: e4000000-e47fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1172532070.820:1): initialized

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:00.1

SIS5513: chipset revision 208

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS530 ATA 66 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x4000-0x4007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x4008-0x400f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 91080D5, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SONY CD-RW CRX140E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: R/RW 4x4x24, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 21095424 sectors (10800 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=20928/16/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 4096kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1(missing serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 4

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:01.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:01.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:01.2: irq 5, io mem 0xe4900000

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 2949, nTxLock = 23597

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:0f.0

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected SiS 530 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input1

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0d.0

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd82f0000, 00:90:47:04:02:84, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:500464k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

qMan ~ #

lanceLast edited by digitall2000 on Fri Mar 02, 2007 5:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## digitall2000

ok 

this system has been trouble

not quite finished installing

have the basic system and X - short the mouse

so i just booted form the liveCD again

the mouse(s) work from links2

so all i can think of, because of the missing AUX port in my

dmesg, is that inadvertently turned off the port at compile time

now i will check my make.conf.

lance

----------

## digitall2000

recompiled the kernel i thought it was an input device switch not thrown

but 6 hours later no luck

there is still the difference between this box and the one that works

in dmesg on another box it says

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq12

this box says only.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq1

and the fact that the mouse works booting from the liveCD

help i'm lost

lance

----------

## whig

This won't help you, but I share the pain. My other (old) PC over there was going just fine on kernel 2.6.18. I got around to updating it to 2.6.20 and then the ps2 mouse stopped being readable (appears in dmesg though). Go back to 2.6.18 and it works again. A usb mouse works just fine on any kernel. I've searched the web, a small few have the same problem, even in gentoo's bugzilla but that one was fixed. I can only presume I have this problem because I roll my own kernels  :Confused: 

----------

## digitall2000

i am using genkernel 

and throwing in what i think may help

anybody know what kernel and what the setup set up for the liveCD is

or how and what i should compare on this system and the liveCD

   because the damn mouse works on the liveCD

lance

----------

## whig

To see if your problem is my problem, type "uname -r" to get the kernel version on both your installed system and livecd.

edit: make that a "might"

----------

## digitall2000

ok i am back

this is the situation i am faced with now

there are two COMPAQ - AMD K-6

one pentium III coppermine

all running 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

on the pentium the mouse works fine

i have no mouse on both of the COMPAQs

no serio: second port in dmesg

nothing set to use irq 12 

in dmesg on the pentium box it says

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq12

on both COMPAQs it says only.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq1

on the two COMPAQs the mouse works fine from the liveCD

uname -r 

on liveCD   2.6.17-gentoo-r7

my kernels 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

hell

lance

----------

## whig

The package page mentions gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8 is available, could you try emerging that version?

----------

## digitall2000

but why would it work on the pentium and not the amd

i will do it but i don't have much time right

i am using genkernel how do i throw these sources at that

----------

## whig

I don't know why it doesn't always work, this is the info gathering phase. Portage will bring down the sources for the requested version automatically.

----------

## digitall2000

i am really new to this, so

how do i emerge the specific kernel?

will it over write my current kernel?

how do i use genkernel to build the new kernel?

lance

----------

## whig

I roll my own kernels, but at a guess it would be "emerge =gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8". On an old pc that would probably take a long long time  :Sad:  I'm unsure whether it would overwrite; my custom kernels are happy side by side. See http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/genkernel.xml

If you have a spare or borrowable usb mouse try it, much quicker than the above.

----------

## digitall2000

well this is going to be an ftp box another is a gateway router

and yet another is a web server all attached to a kvm switch 

so i really need to get this to work with a ps2 mouse

other and i also have had multiple kernels on a box

that was two years ago and i can roll my own but i 

will have to relearn that 

what about pulling the kernel and modules and what 

ever else is needed from the liveCD?

lance

----------

## whig

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> what about pulling the kernel and modules and what 
> 
> ever else is needed from the liveCD?

 Yes, possible - get the bzImage, hierarchy of modules, System.map, initrd/fs and just to be sure the config.gz. Good luck pulling it all together  :Smile: 

----------

## digitall2000

i would rather do as you would like

so i am reading up on that tonight

i also just found a doc on pulling the 

kernel from the liveCD.  so we shall 

keep trying..

this post has a fair amount of views

i wish a developer would step in

lance

----------

## digitall2000

well it does seem that there is some bug

directly related to this i dunno but it does 

have to do with drivers/input/serio/i8042.c

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=168447

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-528660-highlight-needed+kernel+hacking+make+touchpad.html

lance

----------

## digitall2000

new problem 

does this error means what it says?

>>> /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_tx.c

!!! copy /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8/image/usr/src/linu

x-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_ap.c -> /usr/src/linux-2.6

.17-gentoo-r8/drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_ap.c failed.

!!! [Errno 28] No space left on device

home_net / #

yeppppppppppp

home_net / # df -h

Filesystem            Size    Used   Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda3             5.4G   434M  4.7G    9% /

udev                     153M  608K  152M    1% /dev

/dev/hda1             30M     5.2M   23M    19% /boot

/dev/hdb1             939M   17M    875M   2% /home

/dev/hdb2             939M   59M    734M  18% /extra

/dev/hdb4             1.7G    1.7G     0      100% /usr

shm                      153M     0  153M   0% /dev/shm

home_net / #

don't know why i split my hdb up so much

guess not knowing how much space /usr needs

so does this sound feasible ?

nothing in home yet

just my portage and stage3 tarballs in /extra

transfer the /usr to my hda temoparily

fdisk that drive to one space transfer /usr back

it will be 4 gig is that enough space

reset my fstab and reboot

how do i check if the copy is the same as the original?

then reemerge the lower gentoo-sources

oh by the way i am going to do 

2.6.17-r8

2.6.18-r6

----------

## whig

I'm not sure how portage would react to /usr/src/ being on /extra but you could try it.. a quicker fix than moving all of /usr, use the below with caution...

```
mkdir /extra/src

cp -a /usr/src/* /extra/src

mv /usr/src /usr/src-bak   # or delete, up to you

ln -s /extra/src /usr/src
```

I hand edited that i8042.c file and recompiled - my ps2 mouse works just fine  :Smile:  (On the first machine I tried at least). Thanks for the tip!

----------

## digitall2000

extra is on the full disk same partition size as /usr

lance

----------

## digitall2000

i did cp -dpR /usr/* /usrcopy it just finished

does portage use a bunch of temp space then clean it up?

lanceLast edited by digitall2000 on Fri Mar 02, 2007 9:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## whig

Same disk, different partition  :Smile:  (partition that has 734 megs free)

```
/dev/hdb2 939M 59M 734M 18% /extra

/dev/hdb4 1.7G 1.7G 0 100% /usr
```

----------

## digitall2000

but i want to flatten that disk out to one partition for /usr

.

lance

----------

## digitall2000

hey

rearranged my disks, flattened out hdb, and reset fstab

i"ve got

2.6.17-r8

2.6.18-r6

on this machine

a couple of quick questions though

i'm getting:

FATAL: could not open /System.map no such file or directory

in /boot i have 

System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

it boots up and seems as good as (yeah right - no mouse) ever

this is one of my genkernel boxes, the one with the 2 new(old)kernels

also when i log in as root (same box) and after i use the password i get:

login(pam_unix)[5048] session opened for user root by (uid=0)

last login at ............... on pts/1

login[5143]: ROOT LOGIN on 'tty2'

what is that and where is it coming from?

on one of these 3 boxes that i thought i set up the same this is the 

only one this is happening on

thanks for any help you can provide

lance

----------

## whig

When a vanilla kernel is compiled it calls itself (say) "2.6.20". This can be modified to "2.6.20-custom" using "make menuconfig". When that kernel is running it will use modules in /lib/modules/2.6.20-custom/. Gentoo has used this feature to distinguish their custom kernel. It appears the same applies to System.map - find the file /boot/System.map within the running livecd (I think) (you might need to boot it to get to it).

The login log information, unsure, look in /etc/conf.d/rc, eg,

```
# RC_DMESG_LEVEL sets the level at which logging of messages is done to the

# console.  See dmesg(8) for more info.

RC_DMESG_LEVEL="1"
```

----------

## digitall2000

this is the same system short flattening out the hdb

to make it one partition for /usr

i have not got to working on the kernel yet

should use the same system.map

home_net boot # ls -l --color

total 4908

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  838149 Feb 27 12:54 System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 Feb 26 08:21 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    1024 Feb 28 08:54 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2359265 Feb 27 16:53 initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1790395 Feb 27 12:54 kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

drwx------ 2 root root   12288 Feb 26 07:05 lost+found

home_net boot #

lance

----------

## digitall2000

well i noticed in the hand book a line about

coping over the installation cd kernel config

to get a kernel just like the one on the cd

well except that the liveCD is a 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 

kernel which is not in portage, interesting.

so i did that yesterday and on this machine did a genkernel all 

against a 2.6.18-r5 kernel as suggested in the handbook

still no mouse

the other box will be rolled against 2.6.17-r8 this time

so is this a kernel bug, because i have seen other bugs listed 

against this serio function

in dmesg on the pentium box it says

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq12

on both COMPAQs it says only.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq1 

be back as soon as i can

lance

P.S.

it's been a time since i rolled my own kernel

how will i know that everything went well?

the last statement i got before i got my cursor back was 

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ] ; then -sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map 2.6.17-gentoo-r8

----------

## whig

Rolling a custom kernel the way I do stretches even myself (me since 1996), with each new release. Not recommended to average users. Differentiating Compaqs / Pentiums isn't always helpful because a Compaq PC can contain a Pentium cpu.

See how it goes with 2.6.17-r8, if it fails a next option is to use a recent gentoo-sources but patching that file you mentioned. I guess you would have to "bless" (digest) the sources because patching would upset checksums.

----------

## digitall2000

there are a few similar bugs registered under psmouse

----------

## digitall2000

yes i know that compaqs can be both amd and pentium as are these

all three machines are compaq 400-500MHz

one pentium - the one that the mouse works on

two are amd  -the ones that the mouse does not work on

so me referring to the two compaqs with problems as compaqs 

alone is faulty on my part

lance

----------

## digitall2000

well 

i have not got the new kernel to boot fully please look at:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3942931.html#3942931

but i did notice that just before the boot bombs the "serio" function 

has NOT opened an AUX port with irq 12 just the KB port irq 1

lance

----------

## NeddySeagoon

digitall2000,

Please explain your filesystem tree. In general, its difficult (impossible?) to merge partitions which are not ajacent, since you are not allowed to have a hole in the middle. However, moving things off onto another partition and mounting that in your filesystem tree is easy.

Portage uses a lot of space in /usr/portage/distfiles. This space is not released by portage ever. 

Its quite safe for you to delete the contents of /usr/portage/distfiles because portage will download anything it needs again.

I have accumulated about 12Gb there over the four years I have been using gentoo.

----------

## digitall2000

hi

filesystem tree (?)is this what you mean?

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

#

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noatime         1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hdb1               /usr            ext3            noatime         0 2

#

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

lsnce

----------

## digitall2000

buggy

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171946

 ------- Comment  #10 From Dmitry Torokhov  2007-04-06 20:58:47 0000  [reply] -------

This may be due to broken AUX IRQ delivery test in 2.6.19. 2.6.21 and recent

stable 2.6.20.x should have this issue resolved.

----------

